# BULLSNAKE!!! THIS IS FOR YOU BRO!!!



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

BS...I got you covered! As a token of my appreciation for all your wonderful Jessica Alba threads, I now present you with this:

A staring contest with Jessica Alba. No scary movie or scary person popping up gag...this is Jessica Alba for realz! If you want to skip to the good part, I suggest going 50sec into it! So hot! About a min, 40...she plays with her tongue! Soo soo hott!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I could stare at her for a long time, but I wonder what the story behind that is?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I lost at 1:18.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I lost at 8 seconds


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

notaverage said:


> I lost at 8 seconds


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

They should make a Jessica Alba Flesh Light.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

hot damn... what a great post!!! god i love her


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

I can't rememeber if I closed my eyes are not,
but I definitely need to clean this keyboard.


















.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

She is hot, but I think Shakira is hotter... Would deffinitely be better in bed, you see the way she shakes and grinds!!!






Just watch those hips go!!!

Not to mention the new "BOOB SHAKE" move she does from time to time!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Jessica is hotter.










.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

You sir are crazy!!!








HOT!








HOT!!








HOT!!!

I agree with everything you post, but this time you are WRONG!








EPIC FAIL!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> You sir are crazy!!!


Yes I am.







And Jessica is hotter.
She is going to be my girlfriend once she ditches that parasitic loser and the restraining order expires.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

All I know is I wouldn't kick either one of them out of bed for eating crakers. lol


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Here is some old footage of Jessica enjoying the beach
on our last vacation.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Rick james said:


> All I know is I wouldn't kick either one of them out of bed for eating crakers. lol


I Agree.
When Shakira first came out I was in love with that woman and how she moves and Jessicas body is Smokin!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I guess this will now become the J. Alba thread.....goodbye Bullsnake's funny gif/picture...haha


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Take away Shakiras ass shaking(which is awesome), and she's not even that hot. More like a chick you'd bang at a party hot, not perfection hot. Alba is as close to perfection as I've seen.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I cant deny what you said was right.^^^


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

She misses me. Signing that Order of Protection was a mistake. I know it.










.









.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I am not arguing that Jessica Alba is the Hottest, But I am curious does anyone else think Biff Naked is HOt? Or am I the only one?






​
I think it might be the tattoos and the I am going to Kill you look that I like.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)




----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

LoL!

I actually thought BS was going to be the first post.

Anywho, back to the staring contest! I'm sorry BS but I had to steal her away from at some point...I mean...look at those beautiful eyes!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Well this whole staring contest started out with someone challenging this asian kid (well known on youtube) and then he challanged Jessica, somehow jessica views his videos on this daring website or something. Look up the stare contest on youtube, ull find out more about it.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

We can't have an Alba thread without posting this Gif:


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.spinner.com/2007/03/27/the-wors...ics-ever-no-19/


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

jessica could stand to have a bit more of a butt. however, that said, she is way hotter than shakira. shakira has the default hispanic #203C look. hot, but not unheard of. alba is just girl next door sexy/cute and thats hard to find


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Give this a minute to load.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

nobody else thinks Bif is hot?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Bif - hot
Shakira - hotter
Alba - hottest


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Rick james said:


> nobody else thinks Bif is hot?


you stand alone.......... except for that guy ^


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

man i used to think alba was the sh*t i have been in love with her since i fist saw her on flipper. but now a days meh she has falling off big time the bitch needs to eat she has no ass left. kristen bell is much hotter


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

> LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Jessica Alba, who married her long-time boyfriend Cash Warren three weeks ago, has given birth to baby girl, according to US Weekly magazine.
> Alba, 27, best-known for her roles in the TV drama "Dark Angel" and the movie "Fantastic Four," announced last December that she was pregnant and engaged to Warren.
> 
> Alba met Warren, 29, on the set of "Fantastic Four" in 2004 where he was a director's assistant. Warren has since moved into producing.
> ...


How can she do this to me?!?!?!












































We were perfect for each other.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sorry man, theres more fish in the sea. 







bullsnakes dreams


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope she didn't get fat or get any stretch marks from the baby.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Think positively Jeff, you can have her daughter in 18 years when you're rich and retired. Well, at least retired


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Rick james said:


> I am not arguing that Jessica Alba is the Hottest, But I am curious does anyone else think Biff Naked is HOt? Or am I the only one?
> 
> View attachment 167454​
> I think it might be the tattoos and the I am going to Kill you look that I like.


bif naked is f*cking ugly as sin. not only does she look like a methamphetamine raddled tranvestite, but the tattoos make her even more unattractive (imo). you see her around vancouver a lot, not the best looking broad.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Puff said:


> I am not arguing that Jessica Alba is the Hottest, But I am curious does anyone else think Biff Naked is HOt? Or am I the only one?
> 
> View attachment 167454​
> I think it might be the tattoos and the I am going to Kill you look that I like.


bif naked is f*cking ugly as sin. not only does she look like a methamphetamine raddled tranvestite, but the tattoos make her even more unattractive (imo). you see her around vancouver a lot, not the best looking broad.
[/quote]
i dont even know who she is, but from that one picture i have to agree that she is not hot at all. she reminds me of that chick from that stupid tattoo show on TLC, the one with the tattoos that cant get people to watch her show without having other tattoo artists who are also half naked, but in my opinion, they all look like bitches. one or two, even a few tattoos is fine, but having them all over is not attractive, in my opinion.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


>


I think I broke my laptop screen!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

As a public servie message, I would like to update the forum on Jessica Alba's post-baby physique.

As you can see from these papparazzi pictures taken on September 14th, it appears the baby has NOT ruined Jessica's body.
What's more, the baby has given her bigger, milf bewbies!









Hmmm....she seems distant from her parasitic husband in these pictures. No eye contact. Walking ahead of him.
Perhaps all is not well in paradise. Maybe she is on her way to being single again,
-and one step closer to my blue couch!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Hmmm....she seems distant from her parasitic husband in these pictures. No eye contact. Walking ahead of him.
> Perhaps all is not well in paradise. Maybe she is on her way to being single again,
> *-and one step closer to my blue couch!*


I thought that was where the baby was fathered? I had high hopes that the baby was yours and not mine or Cash's.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

New bikini pics!









Jessica spent this past weekend in Cabo with Cash and a couple of friends.
She looks great in a bikini only 4 weeks after giving birth.

She must have forgotten to call me and let me know they were hanging out at the beach this weekend.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

looks like being a new mom is pretty easy!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Nick G said:


> looks like being a new mom is pretty easy!


Except she has no c-section scar which means her vag looks like hurricane Ike went through it.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> looks like being a new mom is pretty easy!


Except she has no c-section scar which means her vag looks like hurricane Ike went through it.
[/quote]
that... and she is on a beach in cabo... no baby in sight.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Nick G said:


> looks like being a new mom is pretty easy!


Except she has no c-section scar which means her vag looks like hurricane Ike went through it.
[/quote]
that... and she is on a beach in cabo... no baby in sight.
[/quote]

Remember Bullsnake took care of it....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I don't know if this GIF is a repost...but if it isn't...

BS...you're my hero and as a contribution to your greatness, I offer you this:


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

People say my gf looks a lot like her...I agree sometimes, more like a sister or something...they could be family...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

cool.
Now send the pics in brotha!
You are the pic master!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Hmm...Here's a few:




























I'd peg her as the older, more intelligent sister...I'm fortunate to have her...


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

Alba is cute but she is way overated IMHO

Misa Campo blows her out of the water...


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

........


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^You're insane. Not only the body, but Jessica Alba has a face that can't be compared to. If that girl was standing in front of Jessica Alba, I'd knock her over to get to Jessica.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

Haha...fair play mate...each to there own and all that


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^You're insane. Not only the body, but Jessica Alba has a face that can't be compared to. If that girl was standing in front of Jessica Alba, I'd knock her over to get to Jessica.


I second this notion! Campo is hot but Alba is just....Jessica Alba...undescribeable!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

during the summer i sat down and watched The Love Guru with my dad. as soon as alba got on screen my dad turns to me and says, "holy sh*t! who's that babe?" my dad never reacts like that you women in movies, but now he thinks she's amazing.lol

another good thing is that my gf thinks she's hot, so i can say whatever i like in regards to anything alba.lol


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeh i kinda figured people would disagree with me...lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Jessica sent these to me and tells me she misses me. She also says she made this calendar in memory of me...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Sacharamyces said:


> They should make a Jessica Alba Flesh Light.


are those things worth it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Jessica Alba's mom is hugely fat!

Should I be concerned about this?








I mean, I don't want to wait half my life for the restraining order to expire,
only to find myself married to someone I'm no longer attracted to.

What do you think?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Hopefully, Jessica only inherited her mom's inner beauty...


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont know about the mom issue, but that calender sucks! They did the opposite of what makes her so hot, the girl next door effect. She should be in bikinis, cutoff shirts, and dasey dukes! They made her look like a high maintenance, money grubbing, dolled up whore!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Jayson745 said:


> I dont know about the mom issue, but that calender sucks! They did the opposite of what makes her so hot, the girl next door effect. She should be in bikinis, cutoff shirts, and dasey dukes! They made her look like a high maintenance, money grubbing, dolled up whore!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

uhhhh, does she appear to have saggy jugs in the pic of her throwing the wine on that dude?!?

wow!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

These papprazzi pics of Jessica were taken 3/20/09.

Since a few P-Furians work in law enforcement, I was wondering if I gave them a license plate number, if they could provide me with the address the car is registered to?

Please?

Look at that ass!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

that ass is "falling." the kid F'd'r up. LOL


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^blasphemy

still waiting on the plates


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Her ass might be getting a little bit bigger.
This is an older pic of Jessica at the beach.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

fishguy1313 said:


> that ass is "falling." the kid F'd'r up. LOL :rasp:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> ^^blasphemy
> 
> still waiting on the plates


It's on the front of the GMC SUV.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with Tyrone......I would take the chick on the page before......hawt!!! Jessica Alba looks like a 14 year old girl.... she is hot but not for me. Definitely not the hottest!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Bullsnake said:


> ^^blasphemy
> still waiting on the plates


It's on the front of the GMC SUV.
[/quote]

I meant for someone else to tell us the address


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> I agree with Tyrone......I would take the chick on the page before......hawt!!! Jessica Alba looks like a 14 year old girl.... she is hot but not for me. *Definitely not the hottest!*


I agree, but she is a little hottie


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

meh, both of them are pretty hot but IMO, Keeley Hazell is 10x more pokeable. What do you think? Sorry, not trying to derail, I couldn't resist.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Definitely Hot and she gets naked unlike Alba!!!! A little thick though sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

cobrafox46 said:


> Definitely Hot and she gets naked unlike Alba!!!! A little thick though sometimes.


I don't know about the "thick" part, but the the fact the she gets naked in a big plus.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

The huge cans help tremendously LOL!! I have seen a few pics where she gained some weight but still o so hot!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

cobrafox46 said:


> The huge cans help tremendously LOL!! I have seen a few pics where she gained some weight but still o so hot!!


Hell yeah they do, well I am glad I haven't seen the weight gain pics... she was just probably stuffing herself after the whole world saw her sex tape.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Jessica Alba was at a dance or something in New York City on March 26.
I bet she spends the weekend there. Anybody want to spend the weekend with me combing NYC?
Bake 98.6?

Here is a picture taken a few weeks ago when Jessica was playing with her nanny and baby at a park in Beverly Hills.
Notice it's the same GMC SUV we could read the license plate posted on the previous page. That's definitely her truck!

I'm still waiting for somebody to give me the address that license plate number comes back to.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

your pic's aren't helping you much bullsnake


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wittlestguy said:


> meh, both of them are pretty hot but IMO, *Keeley Hazell is 10x more pokeable*. What do you think? Sorry, not trying to derail, I couldn't resist.


x 100

This picture is f*cking hot :nod:

Look at the little (almost trying to look innocent) baby face...she is a stunner


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Bullsnake. I am with you. I'll help oyu comb NYC. Its only called rape if we get caught.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Here are some papparazzi pics of Jessica leaving a friend's house in beverly Hills 9/17/09.

You can see her pokies.
Look at that 'tramp stamp'. It appears to be a bow.

EDIT - I can't get the pics to display vertically.
(Click on the black bar to enlarge the photos).


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

This is a new Gif.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't remember seeing these Gifs before:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool avatar-sized gif:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

Would you recognize Jesscia Alba if you saw her from behind?

Lets practice.
(These are older pics)


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

Practice makes perfect.


----------

